# Tomb Raider: Spannende Action im neuen deutschen Trailer



## Darkmoon76 (19. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider: Spannende Action im neuen deutschen Trailer* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Tomb Raider: Spannende Action im neuen deutschen Trailer


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (19. Januar 2018)

Man darf gespannt sein, aber um Gottes willen nicht zu hohe Erwartungen haben. Viel zu lange ist diese megaerfolgreiche Videospielmarke brach gelegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

Ach du Scheiße. Nach dem ersten Trailer dachte ich noch, okay, mal schauen was das wird. Nach diesem hier sieht das aus, als ob der Tomb Raider mit Angelina Jolie dagegen ein Meisterwerk wäre.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Januar 2018)

Das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus! Ein Actionflick, der sich grob an den neuen Spielen orientiert. Wobei mich das "agressive Radfahren" und Boxen eher an ganz andere Filme erinnert hat.
Von den Designelementen her ist der Film vermutlich näher dran, als die Jolie-Filme es waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ach du Scheiße. Nach dem ersten Trailer dachte ich noch, okay, mal schauen was das wird. Nach diesem hier sieht das aus, als ob der Tomb Raider mit Angelina Jolie dagegen ein Meisterwerk wäre.


Dieser Trailer wurde aus meiner Sicht durch den Destinys Child-Track verhunzt.
Warum zum Teufel orientiert man sich denn nicht am Original? Dessen Trailer ist hiergegen ein Meisterwerk, auch tonal.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Januar 2018)

Fand den Trailer eigentlich ganz gut, ist trotzdem kein Film, in den ich unbedingt reingehen muss.


----------



## golani79 (21. Januar 2018)

Kurzweiliges Popcorn-Kino, welches recht nahe am Spiel zu sein scheint.
Wird sicher ganz unterhaltsam - bis auf den Soundtrack fand ich den Trailer ganz gut.


----------

